# Cabin Fever 2022 is 4 weeks away .



## mmcmdl (Dec 9, 2021)

Cabin Fever Expo | Cabinfeverexpo
					






					www.cabinfeverexpo.com


----------



## graham-xrf (Dec 9, 2021)

Yup - just in time so I can contemplate a monster tax bill from the business schism caused by the first one! 

Let me understand this right - Is this about model engineering creations that might not have happened without there being a lockdown?


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 10, 2021)

Not sure what you mean , but this is just an expo for anyone interested in machining , modelmaking etc . or just blowing some time . Neat place though .


----------



## jeffkash (Dec 11, 2021)

Cabin Fever has been going down hill Vendor wise in my opinion. Hope this year is different. Been going for the last 6 years or so (except last year). This will be the first time driving up from Georgia. Hope it is worthwhile.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 30, 2021)

Bump . Haven't heard of this being canceled yet , so planning on going up to Lebanon .


----------



## jeffkash (Dec 30, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Bump . Haven't heard of this being canceled yet , so planning on going up to Lebanon .



still on according to their website. I've ordered stuff from LMS to be picked up there so I hope it doesn't get cancelled.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 30, 2021)

Let's hope it goes thru .


----------



## JPMacG (Dec 31, 2021)

I am planning to attend.  I have an order in with Little Machine Shop to pick up.   Omicron is expected to peak right about the time of CFE, so we will see....


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 1, 2022)

OK . We'll have a backup plan if everything can be arranged , maybe . What would happen if the expo was cancelled or LMS delivered and you didn't attend ?


----------



## Brento (Jan 1, 2022)

Id like to go. Trying to see if i can.


----------



## jeffkash (Jan 1, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> OK . We'll have a backup plan if everything can be arranged , maybe . What would happen if the expo was cancelled or LMS delivered and you didn't attend ?


Woodstock, GA to Lebanon, PA is a 12 hour drive. Used to live only 2 hours away! If the show was cancelled, I would not make the 12 hr drive just to pick up from LMS. I guess they would return it to CA and ship it.


----------



## Brento (Jan 1, 2022)

Im like 3 hours away.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 1, 2022)

jeffkash said:


> Woodstock, GA to Lebanon, PA is a 12 hour drive. Used to live only 2 hours away! If the show was cancelled, I would not make the 12 hr drive just to pick up from LMS. I guess they would return it to CA and ship it.


Check out the post I'm starting .


----------



## Brento (Jan 3, 2022)

Anyone know if Hemingway kits may have a booth here? I want to buy the steady rest casting for my lathe if they are there. If not i will order online.


----------



## jeffkash (Jan 3, 2022)

Brento said:


> Anyone know if Hemingway kits may have a booth here? I want to buy the steady rest casting for my lathe if they are there. If not i will order online.


They are not on the list of vendors and I don't recall them being at Cabin Fever in the recent past.


----------



## Brento (Jan 3, 2022)

I wasnt sure. This would be my first time going.


----------



## jeffkash (Jan 4, 2022)

Just got an email from Little Machine Shop. They will NOT be at Cabin Fever. Good news is they are shipping preorders direct.


----------



## JPMacG (Jan 5, 2022)

Same here.  It appears that they will not charge for shipping.  I really like LMS.


----------



## Brento (Jan 13, 2022)

Has anyone gone to one before? This will be my first time and i feel like a kid waiting on xmas eve. I wont be going until Saturday. But i had a question. Is there a booth that sells material drops?  In one of the pictures on the site it looked like there was a booth. Im gonna need some decent chunks of aluminum.


----------



## jeffkash (Jan 13, 2022)

Brento said:


> Has anyone gone to one before? This will be my first time and i feel like a kid waiting on xmas eve. I wont be going until Saturday. But i had a question. Is there a booth that sells material drops?  In one of the pictures on the site it looked like there was a booth. Im gonna need some decent chunks of aluminum.


A few years ago there was someone that had racks of metal for sale. Did not see them at Cabin Fever 2020.


----------



## Brento (Jan 13, 2022)

I hope they are there this year. Just for starters im gonna need a piece that is 1.5 thick 5" wide and I believe 15" long


----------



## jeffkash (Jan 13, 2022)

Brento said:


> I hope they are there this year. Just for starters im gonna need a piece that is 1.5 thick 5" wide and I believe 15" long


Do you have a Metals Supermarket near you? They sell drops by the pound at 1/2 the new price.


----------



## Brento (Jan 13, 2022)

Not to many that i know of


----------



## jeffkash (Jan 13, 2022)

Brento said:


> Not to many that i know of


Closest seems to Fairfield, NJ


----------



## Brento (Jan 13, 2022)

Yea just a little farther then i want to drive. Sounds dumb. But like the trip to Cabin Fever i have family in that town  so it makes it worthwhile to go down.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 13, 2022)

Aluminum 'eh ? I'll check what I have in stock Brent . I have drawers of crap down here and don't really know what I have left . I could throw it all in the truck and haul it up . I'll check and we'll talk later on tonight .


----------



## Navy Chief (Jan 13, 2022)

jeffkash said:


> Just got an email from Little Machine Shop. They will NOT be at Cabin Fever. Good news is they are shipping preorders direct.


Well it definitely sucks that they will not be there, any other vendors drop out that anyone has heard about?

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brento (Jan 13, 2022)

I know Martin Models which is where i am looking to check out may possibly not make it depending on flight cancellations when i asked them last week.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 13, 2022)

chester's chicken  I 81 in Pa exit 90 - Google Search
		


Chester's will be there for lunch . And Arby's in Shrewsbury Pa. will be there for dinner .   Not sure about the sponsors , but the diesel needs the batteries charged , so I'll be there .


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 15, 2022)

Off to a good start for CF today . I woke up and the coffee is brewing !  Have to pack up the pick'em up truck and go meet Brent . Hopefully this years expo will be in full swing with a good turnout . Looking / hoping to pick up a few things to compliment the lathe sitting in the garage . WTH , I may never use it but it will be there if I ever do .  15 degrees here so most likely single digits up in the mountains .


----------



## Brento (Jan 15, 2022)

Same here Dave. I am on my way down now. In Allentown. Quoting a job as we are going down.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 15, 2022)

Brento said:


> Same here Dave. I am on my way down now. In Allentown. Quoting a job as we are going down.


Packing up now Brent . Going to fill the tank up and head up in 30 minutes or so . I'll give you a yell when I'm there .


----------



## Brento (Jan 15, 2022)

Ok I’ll message you my cell number


----------



## Navy Chief (Jan 15, 2022)

Was there today, was a pretty good turnout all things considered, there were more empty tables than I was hoping for though. Still had a great time and picked up a couple of projects and a new boring bar. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brento (Jan 15, 2022)

Navy Chief said:


> Was there today, was a pretty good turnout all things considered, there were more empty tables than I was hoping for though. Still had a great time and picked up a couple of projects and a new boring bar.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I found a 9" Logan steady rest. For 120$. But with some shims that came with it i can have it fit my south bend 9A. You see that Deckel. She wasnt bad looking.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 15, 2022)

If you're talking about the Pantograph , yep , saw it . Darn nice shape . That 6" Atlas was still on the table when we left close to the end . I thought that was a steal but more of a conversation piece .


----------



## Brento (Jan 15, 2022)

If i didnt have a watchmakers lathe id maybe picked it up


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 15, 2022)

It was just in tooooooo good of shape to use the thing .   I ended up at that table more than once . Too bad the backplates and faceplates were L0 and not L00 . I would've got them all . Came home thru Hershey and hit Arbys as planned , that's why I just woke up .


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 15, 2022)

Oh , got plenty of pics and videos , will try to post them tomorrow .


----------



## Brento (Jan 15, 2022)

That little v8 with the blower was neat. Id love to go again next year for sure. We hit Longhorn out past Allentown on the way home.


----------



## jwmay (Jan 15, 2022)

Looking forward to the pics guys. The accountant approved me for a trip up there next year...hopefully.  Been wanting to go for 4 years!


----------



## Brento (Jan 15, 2022)

@jwmay this was my first time and i had fun. There was more i would have liked to buy but only so much you can spend in a day lol. I do plan to go again next year.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jan 16, 2022)

If I had taken my truck I would have probably have taken the pantograph mill home with me. Was in good looking shape for the price. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 16, 2022)

Brento said:


> That little v8 with the blower was neat.


Got pics of that . I spent two hours right across from it with Art K BS ing about his IC things . I found the RC wing pretty interesting !   The one guy with the crane loading the dump trucks was excellent , a well engineered set up for sure . Got pics of the nuclear sub of course , laughed my ash off at that one . Pics and videos are on my sons phone , we'll try to upload them today . Still thinking about that little Atlas lathe .............................too cute .


----------



## Brento (Jan 16, 2022)

Should of bought it Dave!  I didnt see the nuclear sub.


----------



## Alcap (Jan 16, 2022)

Looking forward to seeing things . Might be something go to next year.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 16, 2022)

Alcap said:


> Looking forward to seeing things . Might be something go to next year.


So we missed the auction for the machines that was on Friday , ( not that I was looking to buy anything ) but they had some pretty cool stuff there . Lots of tooling for smaller machines , hand tools , measuring instruments , etc etc etc . I thought most were way out of line on the $$$$ they were wanting but I guess they had to pay for their tables . The KDKs and Shars AXA holders were way up there .  I told the guy I only did Aloris and walked away quickly . They had one wing devoted to what I would call junk . Not junk , but kind of a conglomerate of items not pertaining to anything in particular , but cool stuff you don't see everyday .  I may have to haul some stuff up there next year as it seemed everything was selling off these tables .

And of course , I had another profitable day . $30 for admission , $72 in diesel in the truck , $32 at Arbys on the way home + $15 in sales !   At this rate , I'll be able to retire this summer . Hope you put that box to good use Brent , and measure up what you need as far as the C bores and sinks .


----------



## JPMacG (Jan 16, 2022)

Thanks for the the report.  I had intended to go but life got in the way.  This is the first year I missed since they relocated CFE to Lebanon (other than 2021 when they cancelled).


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 16, 2022)

Pics and videos on their way . ( I hope )


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 16, 2022)

1 more .


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 16, 2022)

Some little young girl was operating this nuclear sub in the pool . She had quite a large fan club !   The youngsters were really interested in these RC vehicles , maybe the next gen engineers in the DoD companies !  It caught my eye because I was HUNGRY !


----------



## Brento (Jan 16, 2022)

Im hungry now seeing it!


----------

